# Computer periodically hangs while playing Warcraft 3



## drewta (Apr 14, 2007)

While I play the Warcraft 3 custom map DotA, my computer will, periodically, freeze up. This freeze lasts typically around 5 to 10 seconds, during which I'm unable to control my computer. That is, I'm unable to move my cursor, alt-tab, bring up task manager, etc.
For the first few seconds of the freeze, music and BGM plays as normal, but, after a few seconds, it'll continually loop for the remainder of the freeze.
For the entire duration of the freeze, the visual remains frozen.
To others, it appears as if I'm lagging for the duration of the freeze.
After the freeze ends, what happened in around the last half of the duration of the freeze will "play" on my monitor extremely quickly.

This freezing doesn't occur outside of Warcraft 3.

This problem started appearing around 2 days ago. Before then, everything was fine. To my knowledge, no new hardware nor software was installed.
Updating my gfx driver hasn't stopped the freezing. My CPU temp averages around 51 C.

Thanks in advance for the help!

*Dxdiag* attached.

Edit: It's now happening in a different game, Rakion, as well. Just randomly freezes for seconds at a time, during which I appear to be removed the game as a whole to my friends, but then reappear when the freezing stops.

Does it have something to do with my internet connection?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Does it happen in Warcraft 3 when you don't play that particular map.....and I assume this happens Online


----------



## drewta (Apr 14, 2007)

Yup, it happens in maps other than DotA. Also, I edited in that it's happening in various other games as well, such as Rakion, another peer2peer game.
My router error log doesn't report anything whenever the freezes happen though.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

First thing to try is to by-pass your Router and go direct to your PC and try....


----------



## drewta (Apr 14, 2007)

Just confirmed that it's happening in offline, normal (i.e. not custom maps) WC3 games as well.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you check for Malware.......and defragged lately.....

Stopped any un necessary programs running in the background

Cleaned the PC out of any dust....blowing out the heatsink

Checked what temps of your CPU and Video card are reaching

You can download SpeedFan and click on SpeedFan 4.38. Also nTune


----------



## drewta (Apr 14, 2007)

Defraged, dskchkd-ed, ran multiple anti-malware/spyware programs (catching a variety of stuff ), but still getting the freezing.
Anti-mal/spy progs. include Malwarebytes-Anti-malware, Spybot S&D, and SUPERAntiSpyware.

It's limited to games, or so far, as I've noticed. Rakion and Warcraft 3, specifically. Haven't played other games.
Happens similarly in both.
Kernal times spike whenever freezing occurs. See image: http://i30.tinypic.com/2hohg6c.jpg

CPU temp isn't a problem. I've got the case open, regardless. Hasn't affected anything.

Essentially, it isn't malware, overheating, or an old hard drive.
I'm still not sure what's causing the freezing nor how to stop it ><!


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try lowering the in game settings as a test and see if it still freezes.......your video card could do with upgrading


----------



## drewta (Apr 14, 2007)

Nope, lowering in-game settings didn't solved the problem.
It's happening in other games as well. =/


----------

